# Hello All!!



## sharpwaa (Sep 12, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi sharpwaa, and welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear that you have some problems with complications, but it sounds as though you are managing to stay positive in the face of adversity!

Hopefully, we'll be a little easier to understand than the South Americans Love the singnature - takes me back to the 'Oor Wullie' and The Broons' comics!


----------



## Mand (Sep 12, 2009)

Buenos dias y bienvenida! 

Hope you find this forum helpful!

Hasta pronto!

Mand


----------



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2009)

*South America with diabetes*

Hi Shapwaa / David 
Tierra del Fuego / Patagonia is a great place, regardless of diabetes - my Spanish was good enough to negotiate all expedition tents, stoves, food etc for 30 people to go as cargo instead of excess baggage between Punta Arenas and Mount Pleasant (Falklands / Malvinas) in 2003 and arrange wildlife film shows in Torres del Paine national park, all because my Spanish conversation had been improved by discussions with a Chilean refugee from the 1973 coup, who, by chance, had type 2 diabetes. On a previous trip, further north, got stuck on the wrong side of a glacier fed stream in Argentinian Lake District - see post 9 in http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3617&highlight=Argentin*


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 12, 2009)

Mand said:


> Buenos dias y bienvenida!
> 
> Hope you find this forum helpful!
> 
> ...



Oh Mand, you do make me laugh!

Welcome David!

I wish I knew some spanish but perhaps I will leave it to Mand to pull a few phrases out the bag!

I really enjoy being part of this forum and I hope you do too, welcome!

Love Lou


----------



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2009)

Dulce de leche if you're going to (super)mercardo / pulperia!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi there Sharpwaa, LOVING your sense of humour, even if I don't understand your sig, lol.

Oooh, while you're down the shops, could you pick us up a pack of Penguins  please??......................... oh no, hang on, better make that a bag of satsumas. damn.  

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry, I have been already for mine! How rude of me not to offer!!!


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola 

Sorry Spanish isn't my forte... Italiano?

Welcome 

Julie x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to the forum *


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Buenas Tardis/Nochas David ..

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my god, Our Wullie and the Broons, The Sunday Post. What a blast from the past! You're from that far north then? Me too. 


Hola Proud Spirit, ?C?mo te va?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 13, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> the nurse said "Oh you're far from home and I love your accent,  reminds me of that famous Scots star!"  "Who? I asked,  Sean Connery?  Ewan McGregor?"  "No.... more a cross between  Rab C Nesbit and grounds keeper Willie from the Simpsons!!"  Gutted!
> 
> David



*Hahaha love it !! *


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Sharpwaa, 

Welcome to the site and I can't say anything different to what the others have said. Feel free to ask whatever you want to and all that.

Tom


----------



## bev (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome sharpwaa x


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome......bugger the Diabeties....you're a natural standup....now entertain me


----------

